# Depression or laziness?



## Oobin

Today I called in sick to work despite not being so. I was in bed and it was already about 1PM. I didn't feel any particular strong emotions-- no sadness or distress--but I felt incapable of leaving bed. I was incredibly comfortable, and this fatigue seemed to overtake every inch of my body despite having slept for too long already. I knew I should get up but it didn't seem worth the effort. I laid there, drifting in and out of sleep for another 4 hours. 

Does anyone else get this? Not just 'not wanting to get up,' but an overwhelming desire to stay comfortable in bed. Would you consider it depression or laziness? I know some of it is based on avoiding anxiety (by going to work), but I'm not sure if that's enough reason to explain it, or if I'm simply lazy.


----------



## adamanxious

this, my dear friend, is the world of real depression.
i wis i wouldv had somebody tellin me that this the beginning of fate, real fate cause it s not coming out of nowhere man...
make sure u go to ur currently workplace if you feel healthy enough...then...
my friend think about your situation and meditate on your inner self...


Your inner self is what comes to mind...the first thing comes to YOUR mind...that is truth...this u have to follow...nothing elese my dear friend...
u stopped ur working...life changes from then till now in no time...

I wish you good luck my friend!

"Laziness is the tremendous invention of power!"


----------



## Mitzy

Oh man do I know what that feels like! I quit my job two months ago because I hated it so much. I had so many days off, just couldn't get out of bed. I actually feel disgust remembering having to do that. I am so grateful my boyfriend has a good job and supports me at the moment. Heaps of people hate their jobs but the way I felt about getting out of bed, unbearable. I got appendicitis and sprained my ankle in the space of about 5 months, and all I could think was "YES! don't have to go to work!!" both times.
It annoys me when people think I'm lazy though, as if anyone enjoys feeling like they can't go out, go to the supermarket, face people, live life etc


----------



## InThe519

I think the real problem is how most of society sees mental illness as laziness or weakness rather than a medical condition. 

Mostly out of ignorance and lack of education.


----------



## Mitzy

InThe519 said:


> I think the real problem is how most of society sees mental illness as laziness or weakness rather than a medical condition.
> 
> Mostly out of ignorance and lack of education.


Exactly! I wish I had a panic attack ray gun to use on certain people to make them understand that i'm not just saying it, it's a real thing!


----------



## adamanxious

I you're feeling is good laying in your bed...than this is truth...the soul dont want no boundaries, the soul is free spirit.the boundaries.setting free is key to a troubleless life.


----------



## Slytherclaw

This was me for 3 years straight. People seriously don't get depression. I had to put up with my mom and virtually every other immediate family member telling me I was just lazy and was going to drop out of school as soon as I got the chance...and it would have been great if CPS didn't stick their noses in because of "chronic absenteeism" and spout the same nonsense. But people don't understand what they don't experience.

Ooh, and I hate it when people say "I know what you're going through. Sometimes I don't feel like getting up, either." They just don't understand the inability to _move_ or even think about it, because it's all just so pointless. That's depression, not laziness.


----------



## InThe519

Mitzy said:


> Exactly! I wish I had a panic attack ray gun to use on certain people to make them understand that i'm not just saying it, it's a real thing!


There are so many times I'd love to let people I know have 24hrs with my brain. Half of them would lose their ****.

The problem lies with the fact that most people are visual. Mental illness is not like the flu, cancer or AIDS with actual physical properties or evidence (for the most part). So people, if they can't see it, they don't believe it exists.


----------



## Mitzy

InThe519 said:


> There are so many times I'd love to let people I know have 24hrs with my brain. Half of them would lose their ****.
> 
> The problem lies with the fact that most people are visual. Mental illness is not like the flu, cancer or AIDS with actual physical properties or evidence (for the most part). So people, if they can't see it, they don't believe it exists.


Yeah, that's true. The part that's so ridiculous is that mental illness is so incredibly common that there shouldn't really be any lack of understanding about it. The more people i have opened up to about it, the more I find actually have had some experience of it themselves.


----------



## ryobi

I do this. I have nothing to get up for, or nothing to look forward to other than surfing


----------



## Mitzy

ryobi said:


> I do this. I have nothing to get up for, or nothing to look forward to other than *surfing*


One thing is all you need sometimes, as long as you have something


----------



## Sunshine009

Adrenal exhaustion maybe? or Chronic Fatique syndrome? epstein barr virus? they are all called these three names as the same thing when people are chronically tired. I tend to look for physical things that doctors can't or won't detect on their radars. So do naturopaths. I am not a doctor but some naturopaths might help you. I think we can burn ourselves out with anxiety and worry. I would start admitting you physically don't feel good and stop spiritually faulting yourself as lazy. there's depression, lazy, and ill. Either you can't, you won't, you don't want to, its all kind of similar. The mind, spirit and body all intersect. If you throw the physical in, it will take away some from the either or of depression or laziness? With the third factor, you have more control of and you have more to gauge of how you are doing. So you could add this third thing to you self-awareness. Then start to become healthier with better habits and even some kind of health detox from the health store and exercise. Then also tell yourself with affirmation prayers that you are strong and getting healthier, you are able to do what you need to do with self talk. But still admit when you feel run-down. Its not good to fault yourself for stress so easily in a moral way. It makes you feel bad without an answer, If you need to do things and didn't do it, then decide when you are going to do these things and don't beat yourself up, just correct yourself. It doesn't help you to beat yourself up with labels, the whole reason for labels is for you to do the right thing, but if you admit it quietly and then do the right thing, that is far better. Other people may show an example of beating themselves up but they got that from others and the drama it creates is a type of self-punishment that is not needed. Its one thing to laugh at ourselves but when we punish ourselves with harsh words, its not needed because the punishment is enough just to get ourselves back on track when we do what we need, and that won't last.


----------



## Alecsa

I feel like that everyday and I don't have a job , I'm at university and I'm in holiday now. I have nothing to do that I dislike or something but I just don't feel like getting up.I thought it was lazyness too for a long time .. I still kinda think it is. And I never sleep at night and stay as long as I can though everything I do is stay at the computer playing games or something boring most of the time anyway..I never feel like going to sleep but I can't go out of bed when I wake up though I oversleep and I can't sleep anymore..
I know it sounds stupid .. It's weird .. -.-


----------



## InThe519

Mitzy said:


> Yeah, that's true. The part that's so ridiculous is that mental illness is so incredibly common that there shouldn't really be any lack of understanding about it. The more people i have opened up to about it, the more I find actually have had some experience of it themselves.


Aye, but you give far too much credit to the populous en mass. Most people are ignorant. They know 2 things, their job and their family. Most people just stroll through life oblivious to other people, cultures and lives.

As massively prevalent as it is, it's still looked at as a scam. Part of it has to to do with the time honored "insanity" defense that criminals use, the other part is the people who fake "mental illness" as a means TO be lazy.

Even though "insanity" in the above mentioned case is no where near what we are talking about nor what the majority of people here suffer from (not that their illness should be discredited either), it's the general ignorance that all people with mental illness are "crazy".

I can't believe I'm even going to use this quote but "You can't fix stupid".

Which is cool because forums like this one lets us reach out to one another and help each other out.


----------



## lissa530

InThe519 said:


> I think the real problem is how most of society sees mental illness as laziness or weakness rather than a medical condition.
> 
> Mostly out of ignorance and lack of education.


I totally agree with you. Sadly that is how most of my family views me. It's like seriously do they really think anyone would choose to live how we do given a choice.... I think not.


----------



## Oobin

Thanks for the responses. Though it's nice to know I'm not the only one, it's unfortunate at the same time that others have to suffer. 

And thanks Sunshine for mentioning some other options such as adrenal fatigue. I do wonder if that's possible since I've had 2 of 4 doctors in the past 10 years diagnose me with hypoglycemia. I know something's going on but they seem split on the possibilities. Perhaps it's related.

This sounds as if I'm giving up, which I'm very much not, but I hate that thought that I'm only 29 and I have so much longer to live with all these damned conditions I possess. I always hoped as a teen that I'd be free by now. I've made progress but am nowhere close to peace.


----------



## twocrows

I always think that it's just me. Everyday I sleep probably around 16 hours. I hate getting out of bed and facing the world. After a few days of not seeing another human being, I think, what's the point of getting up at all? It is is easy for me to stay in bed all day, with of course food breaks. I am 20 years old and often feel much older. I don't think its laziness.. its just giving up and escaping your thoughts.

It scares me because this is the exact same thing my dad does, and he is a wreck.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I'm fighting a bad depression to where it makes me tired so often, not physically but energy wise. Its horrible, I dream so much I get tired of dreaming. So I'm making an effort to just lay back on the bed, with my back to the wall, and just surf the web on my phone when I feel too depressed that it makes me want to sleep. It's bad to sleep all the time, mentally. It makes you feel more fatigued, your body tricks you into thinking sleep is a feel good drug. Those who do it know what I'm talking about.

Feeling so good laying in bed, craving just a little more sleep, to numb the pain away. NO! Very bad..
Must fight, fight, fight!


----------



## LynnNBoys

Oobin said:


> Thanks for the responses. Though it's nice to know I'm not the only one, it's unfortunate at the same time that others have to suffer.
> 
> And thanks Sunshine for mentioning some other options such as adrenal fatigue. I do wonder if that's possible since I've had 2 of 4 doctors in the past 10 years diagnose me with *hypoglycemia*. I know something's going on but they seem split on the possibilities. Perhaps it's related.
> 
> This sounds as if I'm giving up, which I'm very much not, but I hate that thought that I'm only 29 and I have so much longer to live with all these damned conditions I possess. I always hoped as a teen that I'd be free by now. I've made progress but am nowhere close to peace.


Maybe have your doctor run some standard blood tests just to rule out any medical possibilities. Though it does sound like depression.


----------



## officetechsp

I agree get medical blood test I am about to get some done. Cause my family has medical issues like anemic and thyoid issues which cause depression but of course depression runs in family too


----------



## CopadoMexicano

im soo depressed i could sleep and not wake up. ive slept 48 hours straight before because i couldnt bring myself to get out of bed.


----------



## Glacial

Depression and Social Anxiety can be very debilitating, physically and mentally. It does NOT mean you are lazy for calling out. I have been in the same situation before. I do think others probably perceive me as lazy though, but I am not lazy in the least.


----------



## mastershake

It's called not wanting to accept that you have to go to a ****ty job to earn the phukking rent money. It sucks- oh well. We all have to do it.


----------



## softshock11

i dont think its a mental illness
you were probably just having a moment where you were extremely relaxed waking up...moments like these should just be appreciated bask in it and then you should go on and feel good about the rest of the day and you can do what you have to do in a peaceful happy mood

Depression to me means you're just in a bad mood, and we bring it upon our MINDS...If you take things easily, in the moment and be mindful about each second as you go on then you will get over the mind set of being depressed.

i dont think allot of people would understand this =\


----------



## rachelynn

I've been wondering about this lately too. Laziness or Depression? Although I have no job, and no real reason to leave, and my health has worsened, I can't seem to find a desire to do anything more than stay at home and give up trying to do anything out of the house. But I don't really feel depressed, and I don't have any strong emotion, I just feel like focusing on daily living inside my house and trying to look forward to little things, like going on the computer or whatever. I don't know what I want anymore, I'm just surviving the best I can.


----------



## Mitzy

Depression isn't necessarily feeling low or bad, it can be feeling not much of anything, not having the energy to do much, not really caring much. Numbness.


----------



## Oobin

rachelynn said:


> I've been wondering about this lately too. Laziness or Depression? Although I have no job, and no real reason to leave, and my health has worsened, I can't seem to find a desire to do anything more than stay at home and give up trying to do anything out of the house. But I don't really feel depressed, and I don't have any strong emotion, I just feel like focusing on daily living inside my house and trying to look forward to little things, like going on the computer or whatever. I don't know what I want anymore, I'm just surviving the best I can.


Sounds more like numbness and I feel that quite often. Sometimes I try to fake enthusiasm for my girlfriend but I wear my emotions right on my face and she can tell it's not genuine.

I never know if it's me or the pills that cause numbness (I'm on Cipralex and have been on various other SSRI's).



LynnNBoys said:


> Maybe have your doctor run some standard blood tests just to rule out any medical possibilities. Though it does sound like depression.


I actually just got results for such yesterday. All clean, in perfect health aside from hypoglycemia. I admit, a part of me hoped they could find something that is causing anxiety as a symptom so they could treat the cause and just... magically make me all better, I guess. ("There is no magic button," a psychiatrist used to tell me. Hmph...)


----------



## LittleSister

Welcome to my life


----------



## losinghope

This is what i feel like doing these days, i don't see the point in anything else. It all just seems like everything is so never ending. It's like i wake up and wish the day away.


----------



## losinghope

I hate it when people call me lazy though. Because i'm not. I just have no motivation, no energy, nothing to look forward to anymore. I just exist basically.


----------



## katiebird

Once you get depressed it's easy to get into this pattern. Yes it was probally a lazy thing to do but that's how people get when the're really depressed. It seems like depression and laziness just feed off of each other after awhile.. It's one thing if you feel it maybe once in awhile (everyone gets those days) but if this is a nasty habit, and just want to disappear in your blankets all day everyday and literally do nothing, it's obvisous it's depression.. I actually felt this way this morning, unfortunatly i can't call in sick whenever i want though because my boss is my dad lol


----------



## radiancia

I feel like this...but only when I have something in the day I HAVE to do. If my schedule is free, Im basically a pretty happy person - I can do whatever I want all day. I wake up when my body is ready, I get dressed, work out, watch TV, go on the internet...all things that generally make me happy. In the long term, I dont want to live like this forever, but for today, it is easy and easy makes me happy. But when I had to get up to go to school or ughh a job, it felt like torture and the only thing I craved was to stay in bed, to be able to stay home...and many days I did skip school and give in to that craving. So...either Im just really lazy or I have some underlying issue I havent figured out yet.


----------



## IgnostU

With being lazy YOU are in control , @ work you are not , right ? 

If you should be at work you're lazy but feel guilty...better to be lazy on days you do not have to work and force yourself to stay in bed as long as possible .

"no guilt" is a great recipe for mental stability .


----------



## Mondaysareok

rachelynn said:


> I've been wondering about this lately too. Laziness or Depression? Although I have no job, and no real reason to leave, and my health has worsened, I can't seem to find a desire to do anything more than stay at home and give up trying to do anything out of the house. But I don't really feel depressed, and I don't have any strong emotion, I just feel like focusing on daily living inside my house and trying to look forward to little things, like going on the computer or whatever. I don't know what I want anymore, I'm just surviving the best I can.


I feel like this all the time except I go work 2 days a week in a bar. My physical health is ok for the most part except some back and ribs discomfort if I stay in bed too long


----------



## acidicwithpanic

This literally was my whole second year of college in a post. Skipping class to stay in bed for no apparent reason other than feeling like there's no point in going. Getting bored with the same mundane routine everyday. Sounds like depression has already hit you and you should do something about it before it gets worse and ruins your life.


----------



## SplendidBob

I don't believe in laziness, I think its a piss poor explanation for low motivation (which can have numerous causes, one of which is depression). I also don't think you are either 'lazy' or 'depressed' (the former implying its your fault, and the latter that it isn't).

I think its easy for people who are fortunate enough to have high motivation levels (for whatever reason) to claim credit for it, and conversely blame those who don't.

I don't think telling someone they are lazy (and it is their fault) will help to give them motivation either. Doing so will prevent fixing the cause of the low motivation, because 'laziness' is the fault of the individual, they just need to pull themselves together, so why look for the real causes?


----------



## Farideh

Believe me, it's not laziness. Depression gives you that lack of motivation and energy. When I was depressed, the only thing I did was sleep. I couldn't eat and I couldn't shower. I also didn't enjoy my hobbies.


----------



## Farideh

losinghope said:


> I hate it when people call me lazy though. Because i'm not. I just have no motivation, no energy, nothing to look forward to anymore. I just exist basically.


 on point


----------



## twitchy666

*Niether*

never in my life

until not allowed to work. Zombie is in the background. Enforced. Bored.
I assume people think I'm stupid. That's wrong. They're stupid.

still determined.>

Society wants me in a coffin.

I'm learning, learning and learning. My initial response. I have all the replies to read yet.

I've been dissipating all my energy in futility for years.


----------

